# Auction 4/4/04, Roeder Equipment



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Came across this today. Might be interesting if your in the area!


http://www.lawnpower.com/


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up but too far from my area.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Same here. They always have interesting pricing on lower hour units. Their regular web site for the used equipment always fills up as the grass cutting season comes to an end. Guess these units must be the leftovers to be rid of prior to this years stocking.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Would be interesting to be able to attend and see what kind of prices come up.


----------

